# HDD Health Report: Crystal Disk Info, HD Tune, WD-Data Lifeguard Diagnostics.. pls help



## alivehunter (Nov 18, 2014)

*WD TB Blue - 5 months old.
Following are the HDD Health Report: Crystal Disk Info, HD Tune, WesternDigital - Data Lifeguard Diagnostics*
Pls suggest. 

Issue: Win7 sometimes started working slow, and then it gets stuct up in safe mode at "CLASSNPN.SYS".
          Tried installing fresh Win7.. worked fine for sometime but then started with the same issue. 
          SO i did the health check.

*Crystal Disk Info: *



 


*HD Tune :*



 


 

*WesternDigital - Data Lifeguard Diagnostics



 


 *


----------



## Kursah (Nov 18, 2014)

When 3/3 drive tests fail and you're having corruption issues, it's time to replace the hard drive before you lose your data to a major failure. Not much else to say...backup your data if you can and replace the drive. Being 5 months old, you should be able to claim an RMA. I would buy another disk as HDD RMA's have been slow turnarounds in my experience (usually a couple weeks at least).


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 18, 2014)

iv seen HDDs with 1 bad sector take a shit. depends on the data and depends on teh drive. but if you are failing tests its backup time and RMA it.


----------



## OneMoar (Nov 18, 2014)

I would hardly call to pending sectors a problem its fairly common and usually goes noticed but I would indefinably do a backup if you don't have one and and keep a eye on it
if it starts increasing RMA the drive
as for the classpnp.sys I would uninstall avast its most likely the root of the issue


----------



## alivehunter (Nov 18, 2014)

Howz the RMA service for WD ..? i am from mumbai.. 
I am concerned abt the availability of the WD Blue .. cause now-a-days Blue seems to be out-of-Stock...! any idea?


----------



## OneMoar (Nov 18, 2014)

I have never had a problem with WD RMA but I live in the states
no need to be worried about stock WD will replace it with the same model or a better one


----------



## SuperSoph_WD (Nov 18, 2014)

Hey there, @alivehunter!

I'm truly sorry to hear about your struggle with the WD Blue drive! 
The "CLASSNPN.SYS" error should have been resolved after the fresh install, but obviously the bad sectors are preventing this from happening.
As the community already suggested - RMA should be your next step to end your headache with this HDD.
Here are the steps to replacing your bad product: http://wdc.custhelp.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/8
What you need to do is get in touch with our tech support first. Since you are from Mumbai, you should know that WD provides dedicated warranty support and service in India as well: http://support.wdc.com/country/country.asp?c=india
The tech support will kindly walk you through the steps once again and let you know how to proceed.

Hope this helps you! Good luck! 
SuperSoph_WD


----------



## alivehunter (Nov 18, 2014)

Thanks SuperSoph_WD.. 
I appreciate WD efforts in trying to resolve issues and provide customer services even on non-official forums.. 
greate to see this ..

Efforts Appriciated


----------



## alivehunter (Nov 22, 2014)

can someone help me with the details of WD 1TB: 
1. WD10EZEX-08RKKA0
2. WD10EZEX-00ZF5A0

whts the difference between these 2 HDD?


----------



## SuperSoph_WD (Nov 24, 2014)

alivehunter said:


> can someone help me with the details of WD 1TB:
> 1. WD10EZEX-08RKKA0
> 2. WD10EZEX-00ZF5A0
> 
> whts the difference between these 2 HDD?


Hi again, @alivehunter!

There should be no difference between these two particular HDDs.
As you can see they are the same model number WD10EZEX, the second part of that - the suffix signifies the manufacturing batch number. 
So basically the only difference is that these 2 HDDs come from different batches of production.

Hope this answers your question! 
SuperSoph_WD


----------



## alivehunter (Nov 25, 2014)

SuperSoph_WD said:


> Hi again, @alivehunter!
> 
> There should be no difference between these two particular HDDs.
> As you can see they are the same model number WD10EZEX, the second part of that - the suffix signifies the manufacturing batch number.
> ...



thanks SuperSoph_WD.. for your reply..
I more question wanted to know ...

My replacement HDD is already in process .. but jus wanted to now .. whether WD will replace my HDD with a *NEW HDD* or a *refurbished HDD ?*


----------



## SuperSoph_WD (Nov 25, 2014)

alivehunter said:


> thanks SuperSoph_WD.. for your reply..
> I more question wanted to know ...
> 
> My replacement HDD is already in process .. but jus wanted to now .. whether WD will replace my HDD with a *NEW HDD* or a *refurbished HDD ?*


Hi again, @alivehunter!

Yes, you will receive a recertified HDD as a replacement.
However, Western Digital's policy on replacement HDDs has always been that the drive sent back will carry whatever warranty is left from your original product. There are some exceptions, but I believe this is not the case with you: http://goo.gl/x0qPhZ
Another thing you should know is that recertified products might be brand new or simply repaired.
Here you will find more info on the warranty policy and warranty services: http://goo.gl/b3Uxto
If you wish to know more details about that, you can simply contact our support and ask them: http://goo.gl/8VmHWL

Hope I was helpful!
Good luck!


----------



## alivehunter (Nov 25, 2014)

SuperSoph_WD said:


> Hi again, @alivehunter!
> 
> Yes, you will receive a recertified HDD as a replacement.
> However, Western Digital's policy on replacement HDDs has always been that the drive sent back will carry whatever warranty is left from your original product. There are some exceptions, but I believe this is not the case with you: http://goo.gl/x0qPhZ
> ...



My HDD purchase date 5th July 2014...
jus 4 months old.... 
if it will be replaced by a repaired one ... then it doesnt sounds gud to me.. althought it may be in WD policy ... but still!!


----------



## alivehunter (Nov 27, 2014)

got my RMA replacement yesterday ... Fedex sucks.. it parcel was suppose to be an overnight delivery .. but was deleivered after 2 days...

anyways ..
heres the helath status of my new HDD.
one this I am not sure is .. is this HDD new or refurbished???


----------



## pigulici (Nov 27, 2014)

It is new...


----------



## SuperSoph_WD (Nov 27, 2014)

Hi again, @alivehunter!

Congrats on your newly delivered HDD! 
I really have to say that our re-certified drives go through extensive testing before being re-sent as replacements or sold, as you can see - yours looks great! 
I truly hope you stay happy with it and if you need further assistance, stay in touch and keep us posted! 

Happy computing! 
SuperSoph_WD


----------



## alivehunter (Nov 27, 2014)

pigulici said:


> It is new...


But the WD Phone Support guy says that its refurbished...
I am not sure .. also there is no marking on the drive indicating its a refurbished..!!


----------



## SuperSoph_WD (Dec 2, 2014)

alivehunter said:


> But the WD Phone Support guy says that its refurbished...
> I am not sure .. also there is no marking on the drive indicating its a refurbished..!!


Hi again, @alivehunter!

I'm sorry for delaying my answer here, but I took the matter to the higher authorities.
If the drive doesn't say "recertified" on the label, it is indeed a new one. We always use recertified.
However, sometimes when drives are released, it happens so that we don't have a recertified stock, so as a replacement you are shipped with a new drive instead. It's a rare case, but it happens. 

 Good luck and happy computing!

SuperSoph_WD


----------



## alivehunter (Dec 3, 2014)

SuperSoph_WD said:


> Hi again, @alivehunter!
> 
> I'm sorry for delaying my answer here, but I took the matter to the higher authorities.
> If the drive doesn't say "recertified" on the label, it is indeed a new one. We always use recertified.
> ...



yups... the drive label does have "Recertified" mentioned


----------



## alivehunter (Dec 3, 2014)

thanks SuperSoph_WD,  for the clarification


----------



## rtwjunkie (Dec 3, 2014)

alivehunter said:


> yups... the drive label does have "Recertified" mentioned


 
Hey don't be upset by the "recertified" label.  I've bought enough Recertified items of all different types of parts that I have come to the conclusion that you are better off with them versus new in many cases.  I've never had a Recert go bad (doesn't mean it can't happen though).   Heck, I have a Recert WD Blue that a friend of mine now has and is still running after 8 years!

Think of the volume of new items leaving an assembly line.  Do you really think every single one gets a 100% going over and check?  I don't.  Recertified items, because it's the company's name on the line again, and because they go out in much smaller numbers,  are completely fixed and tested to make sure they are as good as new.   They get alot more looking over, in other words.


----------

